# Online Poker Player Looking To Relocate To Mexico



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Im an online poker player from the usa. I had relocated to canada in montreal a while back and staying there but went back to the usa. There is a ewallet money processor called skrill that i use to move funds around and last year or so in canada... they basically dont allow canadians to use skrill anymore for gambling transactions. I need to be able to use this to move funds around and thus mexico allows this and thus my reason for leaving canada. Thus if this change didn't happened, i would still be in canada. I know there are many online poker players that moved to mexico. I know the top 2 destinations are rosarito beach and playa del carmen. 


Does anyone know if its possible to rent a studio on short term in either playa or rosarito beach? By short term i mean 3 months or less? I go on the poker forums and many of the poker players there sign 6 month or 1 year lease and most of them rent a 2 bedroom or 3 bedroom place and then they split the cost between 2 or 3 players. The thing is i dont know anyone and would prefer to be by myself so i would want a studio. I paid around 1k for a studio furnished in montreal and that included everything, internet, cable tv, electricity, water etc so that was great. I heard mexico is much cheaper. But can you get sometime like that short term and furnished? Also i read that the june, july, august months cost a lot lot more. Is that true? 


I also read playa del carmen cost more than rosarito beach and there are lot of things to do in playa as oppose to rosarito. I would be mainly playing online poker and doing other stuff on the computer so i won't need much entertainment outside. However, it surely would be strange going outside and then its not like regular streets like im accustomed to in the usa where im from and in montreal. Also from what i hear of other poker players, rosarito beach and playa del carmen is very safe. Is that true? Obviously i would not be going out late in the night in mexico but it seems like as long as you live in the condos in the main areas... that should be fine? I also hear rosarito beach is very boring such as there is nothing really to do. However, its close to san diego so 1 hour cab ride there and then you in SD and then could fly to vegas in 1 hour etc.


Does anyone know if its possible to rent short term like 3 month or even less in rosarito or playa? And how much are the costs? My primary importance is internet... i read that internet not very reliable there so you need like those backup internet sticks etc and its tough to buy regular food like chicken breast, rice, salmon etc while there. Is that true? I hear lot of ppl mention they eat fish tacos etc but i wouldn't want to eat those things on daily basis. How much should i be looking to pay in rosarito vs playa del carmen? Are there even 1 bedroom or studios? I spoke to one guy who says he rents out 1 bedroom in rosarito and says it cost 1050 a month, utilities would be probably another 150-200. That person does month to month but 900/month if i do 6 months. Another person i spoke to has 2 bedroom place for only 500 a month for 3 month lease. I spoke to one person who recommended that person and said his place is okay and was looking for a cheaper place and this realtor helped him very well.


Thank you.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I hardly know where to begin in responding to this post. Playa del Carmen and Rosarita Beach are at the extreme ends of the country, geographically, climatically and culturally. As far as the many questions in the post, I will only respond that you can get "regular" foods in Mexico. I don't have any idea what "not like regular streets" means.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

For high speed internet service you should relocate to Troolville, Jalisco........


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm flabbergasted to learn that someone would contemplate moving to Mexico just to play online poker!


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm flabbergasted to learn that someone would contemplate moving to Mexico just to play online poker!



If you google online poker and mexico, you would see many articles on this actually.


----------



## TommyD8 (Jun 14, 2013)

Not unusual at all.
Many people who make a good living through online poker have left the U.S. since 2006 or there abouts..
The U.S. , some states in particular, are not conducive to this endevor.

I personally know an individual who took up residence in Panama for this reason.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TommyD8 said:


> Not unusual at all.
> Many people who make a good living through online poker have left the U.S. since 2006 or there abouts..
> The U.S. , some states in particular, are not conducive to this endevor.
> 
> I personally know an individual who took up residence in Panama for this reason.


Sounds like a lonely way to make a living to me.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> Sounds like a lonely way to make a living to me.


Not necessarily. Lots of people make a living sitting at a computer. It doesn't tell you much about what a person does with the rest of their life.

However, in this case, the original poster didn't mention any interest in anything about the two places except their suitability for online gaming, giving the impression that that activity seems to have a very dominant role.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Isla, it's not a living, it's an addiction........
Look at all the casinos that have opened all over Mexico in the last few years, ask the folks in Monterey if they have had a good experience with theirs,LOL


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Isla, it's not a living, it's an addiction........
> Look at all the casinos that have opened all over Mexico in the last few years, ask the folks in Monterrey if they have had a good experience with theirs,LOL


 I am no expert, but I consider people who visit casinos and lose all their money, victims of an addiction. People who have enough skill to win and support themselves at a competition are in a different category. Maybe their living is supported by the addicts that are losing.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

You can find everything you are looking for in PDC. It is much more cosmopolitan and ovrall newer than Rosarito and more expensive. If you want to play live poker, there are some very good games around town. 

You can find places to rent by the day, week, and month.


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

How much more expensive is it playaboy? I was going to rosarito but the more and more i read about playa, i read about 5th avenue and how touristy it looks, it makes it seem like a more obvious choice.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It also depends how you do in the high heat and humidity of Playa compared to the cool Pacific coast of Baja...and Rosaritos proximity to the USA........


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

It all depend on how you want to live. You can live in a palapa or a mansion it is all there for you. How close to the water plays a big part in price of housing.

I know expats that have lived on $1,000 a month. Other people would not live like that. 

chicois8 is correct about the weather. The warm Caribbean waters in PDC and the Riviera Maya are world class, Rosarito water is cold.

Rosarito and PDC are 2 totally different places. You should take exploratory trips to each.


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Would you say playa del carmen is more safe than rosarito beach? At first a while back, i thought rosarito beach b/c i heard lot of ppl went there... those who play online poker. However many of them mention its pretty boring there with not much to do... is that true? Thats not really a big deal to me as i dont plan to go out that much but when i googled playa del carmen and 5th avenue... i thought thats a pretty nice place since its like tourist area and lot of the apartments are around there.


So in playa, wouldn't i see quite a lot of american tourists especially young ones? I read that rosarito beach is mostly retirees and there isn't that many young ppl who go on vacation there?


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

That whole area from Cancun to Tulum is the 4th most visited resort area in the world. Everything is available from 1-star to 5-star. It is getting very cosmopolitan with people from all over the world settling there.

Rosarito is a small town while PDC has grown into a medium sized city. They are two totally different types of communities.

The only time I ever went to 5th Ave or any of the other tourist areas was when I entertained visiting friends. Otherwise that get pretty boring (and expensive) fast.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Pauly01 said:


> Would you say playa del carmen is more safe than rosarito beach? At first a while back, i thought rosarito beach b/c i heard lot of ppl went there... those who play online poker. However many of them mention its pretty boring there with not much to do... is that true? Thats not really a big deal to me as i dont plan to go out that much but when i googled playa del carmen and 5th avenue... i thought thats a pretty nice place since its like tourist area and lot of the apartments are around there.
> 
> 
> So in playa, wouldn't i see quite a lot of american tourists especially young ones? I read that rosarito beach is mostly retirees and there isn't that many young ppl who go on vacation there?


Never having visited either, my impression is that they will have a very different flavor as you have noted. Before committing to either one, it might be a good idea to visit both. Places are often very different that the impression you get from reading/hearing about them.


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Is anyone here familiar with this website?


Vivanuncios - Resultados de tu Búsqueda
I had found this on a website here where someone recommended some sites



Hunting For Cheap Apartments In Playa el Carmen â€¢ Expert Vagabond


There seems to be lot of studios that are in the 500-700 dollar range and all look pretty good, some rent short term as well. Is this basically the craigslist or the usa or the kjkiki of canada?


Another thing is what location should i be looking for in playa del carmen? I see quinta roo mentioned a lot in some listings and then theres yucatan and some other places. Like if a location is playa del carmen, that is already fine or should i make sure its in Quinta roo because thats where 5th avenue and near the walmart?



Thank you.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

ha ha be careful signing up for Vivanuncios !! We used it last Sept/Oct and to date I am unable to unsubscribe. Also, when we went to see the places, they were gone. Or when we called on them they were gone. Or when we called were told well that one is gone but we have something just like it. NOT ONCE was it something like it. They have higher prices and ****ter choices, and I mean chicken coops. Oh and no fridge, and very very often no stove. Anyway my $.02


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

terrybahena said:


> ha ha be careful signing up for Vivanuncios !! We used it last Sept/Oct and to date I am unable to unsubscribe. Also, when we went to see the places, they were gone. Or when we called on them they were gone. Or when we called were told well that one is gone but we have something just like it. NOT ONCE was it something like it. They have higher prices and ****ter choices, and I mean chicken coops. Oh and no fridge, and very very often no stove. Anyway my $.02



Higher prices? They seem to be lower unless im looking something wrong? yes no fridge and no stove would be pointless for me.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Pauly01 said:


> Is anyone here familiar with this website?
> 
> Vivanuncios - Resultados de tu Búsqueda
> I had found this on a website here where someone recommended some sites
> ...


Vivastreet is similar to Craig's List, along with Segundamano and Adoos.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

I meant higher in terms of what's avail in Ensenada....


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

For PDC rentals, a good place to look is Andale | Anuncios Clasificados de Playa del Carmen

A better way to find inexpensive rentals is to cruise the areas you want to live and look for "se renta" signs.

You will need to visit both places before you make a choice. You can't decide where to live based solely on web board advice, you have to visit.


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Okay so i spoke to a guy yesterdays whose also an online poker player. He similar had left the usa to canada but he had done this many years earlier even before the us blocked the poker sites. He went relocated to mexico earlier this year and this guy is very knowledgeable, hes like an affliate for certain sites and spoke to tons of ppl who relocated to playa del carmen and rosarito. They basically have a chatgroup online in skype.


From what he tells me, it is basically not possible to get a usd bank account if playa del carmen. He said of all the ppl who asked who moved to playa, he hasn't met one person that created a usd bank account in playa. Likewise, he needs a usd bank account so what he did was he first came to rosarito beach got his name on a lease and lived there for a few months. He tells me rosarito beach he got a usd bank account pretty easily as he only need passport and lease/utility bill in his name. 


So after a few months of living there, i think he had a short term lease, he then moved to playa del carmen. Once in playa del carmen, he changed his address in a playa del carmen bancomer branch. He had opened a bancomer bank acct usd and peso while in rosarito. So now, he has a usd bank acct in playa b/c he opened it in rosarito and have access to it in playa. He tells me this is pretty much the only way i can get a usd bank account if i want to live in playa del carmen which is get a lease while in rosarito or a bordering state which allows you to get a usd bank account. Then after you stay there for few months, you move to playa.


So that would mean i would have to live in rosarito for few months before i can come to playa if its true which i believe it is. Very frustrating.
pauly01 is online now Report Post


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

That banking information doesn't sound current at all. What an acquaintance did a few years ago may not work for you under today's banking rules.
I suggest you get current information from a U.S. bank regarding their regulations for opening accounts and then using them as an expat.


----------



## gringogranny18 (May 31, 2013)

Hi, 
Check out Craigs List for TJ.....although CL is not used much in Mexico TJ is so close that some aspects of the culture have crossed the border. I can't post the exact link but I found this place which might work for you. [cut by Mod]


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Okay i decided that im going to go to rosarito due to playa del carmen not allowing usd bank accounts.


Are the only websites there available these?

baja123
rosaritorealtor


Doesn't seem to be that much out there on vrbo. Also is it true finding a studio or 1 bedroom is going to be very tough?


Is it true the best location is going to be something like riveria, la playa de rosarito or oceana towers due to their location? And condos like la jolla and califia are very far away from supermarkets?


----------



## gringogranny18 (May 31, 2013)

*Another possibility*

Try Craig's List Tijuana - most of the ads are in Spanish but you can use Google translate to read in English. I saw a furnished apartment for 400.00 a month, close to the beach (Playa) with a 3 month minimum with no contract. I think it was listed close to the top yesterday. [Cut]

Regarding the banking etc. Life in Mexico is just different from in the states. Many times it does not seem logical, let alone make any sense...but alas that is the way it is

I was in TJ last winter, close to the beach and was very impressed. I flew in from GDL and was driven out from the airport. The infrastructure seems better than other major cities in MX, perhaps because they have a such a good example right across the border. And the weather is delightful!

Good luck.


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Am i allowed to post the address of a location i found and ask you all if your location is okay?


It will be a link of the address on google maps and thus not an ad to site like craiglist which i read isn't allowed.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Pauly01 said:


> Am i allowed to post the address of a location i found and ask you all if your location is okay?
> 
> 
> It will be a link of the address on google maps and thus not an ad to site like craiglist which i read isn't allowed.


Yes. There is no problem with asking about specific sites.


----------



## Pauly01 (Jul 13, 2014)

Hey all, i spoke to others and many mention getting a downtown condo is probably my best option. 


They had mentioned oceana condos, la jolla de rosarito or riviera. Does anyone have experiences living in these condos?


Also does anyone know what is the address for la jolla de rosarito? Im trying to put it on google maps but nothing shows. 


Also anyone have opinion on quinta del mar?


Are there any condos in those 3 places i mentioned that are 1 bedroom? Seems everything is 2 bedroom or 3.


----------

